# Chicagoland 12/9/08 Plowing Video



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Plowing event #3 here and documented

Its still uploading But I hope you all like it!!!!!!

And Thank To Oakwood Landscaping guy for braving the cold, He is an awesome camera guy!!

Thanks Colin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Video


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

i dont see anything!:realmad:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

:angry::redbounce:angry:All I'm getting in that link is the videos from 12/01/08.
Srew the server!!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

its uploading!!! will be done right around 9:30


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh, well good!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

ok, its finished loading, have at it!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

awesome vid doug


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol. you included the text! 
Awesome video.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

WilliamOak;672858 said:


> lol. you included the text!
> Awesome video.


I couldnt help it, it was hilarious!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

nice work now i just wish it would snow here


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great vid, one of the best i have ever seen!



Great job doug and collin!:waving:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I think we're giving bnc a run for his $$. This is only a taste of whats to come (knock on wood) lol.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;672883 said:


> I think we're giving bnc a run for his $$.  This is only a taste of whats to come (knock on wood) lol.


I would say, bryan needs to step up to the plate!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, I hope to make some even better ones after the next snow, as long as Colin comes along to help!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, as long as I can I will be out lol.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

We need some decent snow to make some "Elite Plowing" videos


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats absolutely awesome camera work! :salute:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well i have been practicing with the new software alot and if we dont get another snow soon ill be making another video with the same footage! The next one should be pretty sweet.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

GREAT VIDS !! I love the music choice to. Keep em coming .


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopefully we get some more snow because There were a few awesome shots I messed up b/c I was having trouble with dougs camera lol.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*snow*

Well it looks like we are goung to get enough to pay for my new plow. Have fun tonight through the weekend.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Again, I moved stuff around on my site, here is the new link

*VIDEO*


----------

